# BC9100 in System-Manger einbinden



## diode1990 (2 September 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin zu einer gebrauchten BC9100 gekommen und habe dazu eine Karte 
digital INPUT und eine Karte digital OUTPUT. Ich habe mich eingelesen 
und man sollte mit Hilfe eines PC´s und der BC9100 eine Steuerung zum 
laufen bringen.
Ich habe Twincat 3

1x Sytemmangaer
1x PLC Controler

Ich habe die Schalter für die IP adresse laut unterlage gestellt

1= ON

alle anderen OFF


Nun versuche ich seit Stunden mit dem BC9100 zu kommunizieren -->keine 
Chance
;(

Ich weiß nicht wie !!!!

Wenn ich auf Zielsystem klicke ist die Lokale Adresse der Wlan-Karte 
hinterlegt ich benötige (glaub ich) die Adresse der Ethernet karte .

Dort habe ich auch die IP adresse 172.16.22.50/16 vergeben ---> laut 
Anleitungen

Aber wenn ich das Netz scanne, kein Lebenszeichen.
Es ist so frustrierend.

Es wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte wie ich 
die Sache richtig angehe. Einfach rum probieren ist leider nicht 
Zielführend.

Noch etwas wenn ich mit dem IP scanner das netz scanne wo nur der BC9100 drauf hängt finde ich mehrere IP adressen.


DANKE


----------



## holgermaik (3 September 2016)

lt. Beckhoff ist die Werkseinstellung 172.16.17.XXX.  Das letzte Byte ist mit den Dip Schaltern einstellbar. Nur Schalter 1 = On = 1



> *Wiederherstellen der Hersteller-Einstellungen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Es wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte wie ich
> die Sache richtig angehe. Einfach rum probieren ist leider nicht
> Zielführend.


Bei Beckhoff sollte http://infosys.beckhoff.de/ immer die erste Anlaufstelle sein

Holger


----------



## shrimps (3 September 2016)

Hi
Bin mir nicht sicher aber kann es ein das der BC nur mit Twincat 2.x spricht ?


----------



## diode1990 (3 September 2016)

Hallo,
erstmals danke für die Antworten .

Nach dem erfolgreichen Reset habe ich nun die IP adresse---> Anhang

Das Zielsystem sollte ja der PC sein (Sieht das so richtig aus) ---> Anhang

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich den Buskoppler einbinde scannen funkt. nicht --->Anhang

DANKE


----------



## shrimps (3 September 2016)

Hi
Hier im Forum gibt es etliche Einträge zum BC9100 !
Ich arbeite viel mit dem BC9000 und alles ohne Sysmanager!
Einfach reset, ip einstellen, dann die Klemmen dran und mit KS2000 die Konf ansehen / prüfen.
Dort kann man dann auch bequem die Adressen der IOs ablesen...


----------



## diode1990 (3 September 2016)

Halle,

ich habe gesehen KS2000 V3 kann man nicht mehr downloaden nur noch V4 und da gibt es keine TRIAL Version.
Hat vielleicht jemand KS2000 V3 TRIAL

Danke


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 September 2016)

Hallo Diode1990,
der BC9100 ist ja kein reiner Buskoppler, sondern hat auch SPS-Funktionalität. In TC2 wurde der BC9XXX nicht im Systemmanager konfiguriert, wie Shrimps schon schrieb.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## diode1990 (4 September 2016)

Hallo,
also ist es nicht möglich den BC9100 zu programmieren, was brauche ich das es funktioniert.

DANKE


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 September 2016)

Um die SPS-Funktionalität nutzen zu können TwinCAT 2. In wie weit er sich unter TC3 als Buskoppler ansprechen lässt weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber Du musst ihn aicher mit der KS200 Software erst entsprechend konfigurieren. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## diode1990 (4 September 2016)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach KS2000, auf der Backhoff Seite gibt es nur die neue Version, diese ist leider keine Trial Version. Ich habe gelesen dass die vorherige Version ein Trial Version war. Gibt es eine Alternative.
Oder vielleicht hat sie noch jemand irgendwo gespeichert

Es ist wirklich zum Verzweifeln.

DANKE


----------



## shrimps (4 September 2016)

Warum so kompliziert ?
Twincat 2 , dann im Router die ip des bc eintragen, systemmanager restart, dann online auswählen. Nun muss er sichtbar sein. Jetzt 8 iOS lesen/schreiben und online laden/zuschauen !


----------



## diode1990 (4 September 2016)

Ich orientiere mich nach dieser Anleitung   http://www.infoplc.net/files/descargas/beckhoff/infoPLC_net_Mapping_TwinCAT_PLC_Variables_IO.pdf
Dort ist zwar der BC9000 beschrieben laut google sollte dieser doch identisch sein bis auf die Ethernet_Schnittstelle.

Komm ich mit dieser Anleitung nicht ans Ziel. Oder beschreibt diese die Schritte die du gepostet hast.

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Twincat, darum muss ich so "blöd" fragen.

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass ich die Virtuelle Ethernetschnittstelle gewählt habe und nicht Ethernet Master wie in der PDF.

Aber ich werde es morgen weiter versuchen.

DANKE


----------



## shrimps (4 September 2016)

Mit diesen Anleitungen habe ich es anfangs auch nie geschafft!
In der Anleitung wurde auch als Zielsystem PC gewählt , das ist falsch: bc via ams muss es sein!!!
Dann generiert tc2 auch ein .pr6 und nicht ein .pro !!!
Beim Online dann muss auch der bc sichtbar sein und dann geht's .
Der ganze Kram mit dem Sysmanager ist überflüssig .
Die Variablen direkt mit i0.0 bis 0.7 deklarieren etc.
Oder direkt ein Wort deklarieren und schauen was später drinsteht...
Viel Erfolg
Kann leider keine Detailsscreenshots senden, da ich im Urlaub bin [emoji41]


----------



## weißnix_ (5 September 2016)

Lade Dir doch einfach bei Beckhoff Twincat 2 runter - dann hast Du auf jeden fall eine kompatible Programmierumgebung. Mit einem Buscontroller hab ich zwar noch nix gemacht, aber bei Beckhoff ist eigentlich auch ganz gut beschrieben, wie man zum Ziel kommt.

Dabei sind zwei Fälle zu unterscheiden: Die Einbindung des BC in ein übergeordnetes Steuerungssystem und die Übertragung des für den BC gedachten Programms. Für die Übertragung des Programms (via Twincat, ohne KS2000) ist anscheinend die Einbindung des BC in die lokale SPS, welche auf dem Programmierrechner läuft, erforderlich.
Daher bitte keine 64-bit-Version von Twincat2 installieren. 

Da es aber eigentlich ein Buskoppler ist, vermute ich, das er auch mit TC3 anzusprechen ist.
Deine Schritte könnten (theoretisch) also so aussehen:
Lokales System startklar machen
Ethernettreiber für die Netzwerkkarte installieren
BC mit Ethernet verbinden
(AMS-Routereintrag vornehmen gemäß der BC-IP)
Scannen

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bc9000_title.htm?id=23851096165207175392


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Jetzt hab ich TwinCAT2  
Jetzt habe ich die Statische IP vergeben 
 BC9100 172.16.17.1 ---> diese IP kann ich auch pingen  und als Route habe ich sie so eingegeben ---> Anhang.

Aber ich komm nicht drauf wie´s weitert geht. Das Structure Text hab ich schon gespeichert als xxxxx.pro

DANKE


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Noch etwas  
ethernet Treiber= Standard Treiber für den Rechner kein Spezieller Beckhoff Treiber ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 September 2016)

Hast Du als Zielsystem BC via AMS ausgewählt, dann dürfte er nämlich keine Pro-Datei erzeugen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 September 2016)

So wie ich das sehe, kannst Du nicht direkt "draufkommen".
Der BC muß jetzt per Ethernet mit Deinem Rechner verbunden werden. Die IP des Rechners könnte angepasst werden müssen. Anschließend scannst Du im Systemmanager das lokale System. Das ganze steht und fällt damit, das der BC als Gerät erkannt wird.
In Deinem Screenshot ist er jedenfalls noch nicht als E/A-Gerät eingebunden. Das Beckhoff-Realtime-Ethernetprotokoll sollte beim Netzwerkadapter mit aufgeführt sein - der Treiber wird normal mit Twincat installiert.
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content...ogamming ethernet.htm?id=24322416818892238192
So muß das etwa aussehen.

Ohne Gewähr:
Im Sysman Rechtsklick auf E/A-Geräte und Gerät anfügen wählen.
Virtuelle Ethernetschnittstelle oder Ethernetadapter (Standard) hinzufügen.
Nach Boxen Scannen.

Edit: Der virtuelle Adapter sollte es tun: https://infosys.beckhoff.com/conten...ference/vethernet.htm?id=15067143661192422181


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 September 2016)

Der Systemmanager ist beim BC, soweit man ihn als SPS nutzt außen vor.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Hallo,

jetzt benutze ich einen anderen Rechner 32bit windows7. Darauf läuft TwinCat2.
Hab jetzt Keine Fehlermeldungen mehr.
Ist das so richtig?

Jetzt erscheint bei den E/A Geräten, wo ich die Virtuelle Schnittstelle gewählt habe der BC9100 ---> Anhang

Diesen habe ich dann ausgewählt und die Boxen gescannt.
Er hat dann die Klemmen gefunden ---> Anhang

und jetzt steh ich wieder an 

DANKE


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Jetzt kann ich Twin Cat auch im Run Modus ausführen.
Nützt das etwas 

DANKE


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 September 2016)

Um hier sinnloses weiterraten zu vermeiden. Was genau möchtest Du? Den BC9100 über die SPS auf Deinem PC nutzen oder möchtest Du die SPS-Funktionalität des BC nutzen?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Erstmals Danke für eure Hilfe.

Jetzt weiß ich was ich möchte.

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.

1 Variante: Ich spiele, das Programm direkt auf den BC9100 und dann kann ich die Werte nicht auslesen (so eine Art Stand alone).

2 Variante: Ich sehe die Werte auf dem PC, also ich kann die Werte die am EIN bzw AUSGANG sind auslesen.


Ich würde gerne Variante 2 nutzen.

Bin gerade dabei das Programm mit der Endung pr6 zu erstellen.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe benötige ich dieses Format hierfür.

DANKE


----------



## shrimps (5 September 2016)

Fast richtig:
Mit Variante 1 , das ist pr6 , läuft das proggie auf der SPS , aber du kannst online alles sehen !!!
Viel Spaß


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Dann muss ich doch das .pro verwenden.  
Nützt die Anleitung die ich habe gar nichts ?

Es wirklich schwierig ohne Anleitung.


----------



## shrimps (5 September 2016)

Nein
In dem Fall ist die SPS die ausführende Engine aber der PC ist quasi die hmi hintendran.


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

OK

Dann versuch ich doch Variante 1.
Ich bin jetzt so weit:

Den BC9100 wurde gefunden inklusive Klemmen.

Muss ich die Klemmen gleich im Skatch zuweisen?

Ich finde leider nichts wie der Online Modus funktioniert. Oder geschweige wie ich den Skatch auf den BC9100 bringe.

DANKE


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 September 2016)

Das Du für Variante 1 den Systemmanager nicht 
brauchst ist mittlerweile klar?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Jetzt schon!!

Jetzt wird der BC9100 angezeigt ---> Anhang

Jetzt muss ich BC via AMS wählen? ---> Anhang

DANKE


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 September 2016)

Ja

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Genügt das so wie ich die EIN bzw AUSGÄNGE dekliert habe? --> Anhang

DANKE


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

So jetzt hab ich das Programm halbwegs zum laufen gebracht wenn ich am Eingang ein Signal anlege wird dieses erkannt nur der Ausgang spielt nicht mit


----------



## shrimps (5 September 2016)

Runmodus ?


----------



## weißnix_ (5 September 2016)

Jetzt solltest Du das Programm passend zum BC kompilieren und den BC als Zielsystem auswählen können.
Zielsystem "BC über AMS" sollte richtig sein in der Steuerungskonfiguration. Dann Online-->Zielsystem auswählen: Was findest Du dort vor??

Edit: Wir sind jetzt zum PLC-Control gewechselt, aber das hast Du sicher bemerkt 

UUUPS - Du hast es wohl schon geschafft  Ich hab da wohl was verpasst.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 September 2016)

shrimps schrieb:


> Runmodus ?




Online-->Start ???


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Ich hab jetzt den Skatch in Twin Cat PLC Control erstellt, dann bin ich auf den Reiter Online, dann hab ich als Zielsystem BC9100 eingestellt. Danach auf Einloggen und dann hat sich ein Fenster geöffnet und dann habe ich am Digitalen Eingang 1 eine Spannnung angelegt und siehe da. Es hat sich der Wert von false auf true geändert und war die Spannung weg war er wider false. War für mich schon ein kleiner Erflog nur Ausgangsseitig tut sich nichts.

DANKE


----------



## diode1990 (5 September 2016)

Jetzt hab ich den Start Button gefunden 


Das sieht jetzt gut aus 

VIELEN VIELEN DANK für den support.  

Ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig "herumspielen"

Wirklich ein Tolles Forum.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 September 2016)

Falls ich je über einen realen BC stolpere, werde ich mich an diesen Fred erinnern


----------



## shrimps (5 September 2016)

Freut mich noch einen BC-Fan hier zu haben


----------

